# GeForce2 MX 400!



## PsychoDEFCON3 (2. Oktober 2002)

hi!

ich hab von nen Kumpel ne GeForce 2 MX 400 bekommen und hab die eingebaut und auch installiert. Aber da ich n ziemlich beschränkte Monitor habe, is mein Monitor zu dunkel. Die Helligkeit beim Monitor selber hab ich schon ganz hoch nun will ich da auch bei den Grafikkarten-Einstellungen machen, aber irgendwie kann ich diese Regler net bewegen. Weiss jemand warum und wie ich das ändern kann?

- Psycho


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Oktober 2002)

Haste die neusten Detonator Treiber drauf?


----------



## eViLaSh (2. Oktober 2002)

würd ich auch mnal sagen, einfach mal neue treiber drauf !


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (2. Oktober 2002)

ja hab ich! Hab den von http://www.nvidia.de (Detonator 40) runtergeladen und auch installiert gehabt, aber das ging net. ich konnte nur die helligkeit bei Video-Sequencen (oder so) ändern.

- Psycho

P.S.: das mit den Reglern hat sich erledigt, das war woanders für. Aber wie stell ich die gesamte Helligkeit höher?


----------



## eViLaSh (2. Oktober 2002)

wenn du auf dem desktop die rechte maustaste drückst und dann auf eigenschaften gehst, ist da eine kartei ´mit einstellungen, da müsste dann ein punkt erweitert stehen.

wenn du dort ein bisschen suchst müsstest du bestimmt irgendwo das gamma(=helligkeit) einstellen können !


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (2. Oktober 2002)

yo da hab ich schon geguckelt! Bei meiner ATI (ATI ROXXZ ) steht das da aber bei der GeForce 2 net! 

- Psycho


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Oktober 2002)

Mit Tools wie Powerstrip lässt sich die helligkeit etc. auch ganz bequem regeln! 

Socke


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (3. Oktober 2002)

danke! nu hab ich aber n problem!

nu flubbt mein cs nimmer. der zeigt immer son Microsoft Visual C++ Error an. abnormal .... (weiss net genau) wieso und wie mach ich des heile?

- Psycho


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Oktober 2002)

neu installieren ? ;-) 


oder kein cs-mehr zocken :>


----------



## DarkLordSilver (4. Oktober 2002)

und linux umsteigen  ;P 


ne da musste einfach HL neu installen...


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (4. Oktober 2002)

ja wenn du mir sagst wie das ding funzt 

nee nee. ich bin und bleib XP user! (auch wenn mirosoft ******e is) 

- psycho


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. Oktober 2002)

schnalls selber auhc nich  


apropos flubbt jetzte dein cs wieder ?


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (10. Oktober 2002)

hab die geforce nimmer. ich probiers aber andern mal nochma aus. 

danke an alle

- psycho


----------

